# Pétition contre...



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

... La sodomie des chèvres corse par les légionnaires de calvi...

Quoi ?

C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... La sodomie des chèvres corse par les légionnaires de calvi...
> 
> Quoi ?
> 
> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...



... de Sonnyboy


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

*Pourquoi uniquement la sodomie ?*


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

*vite, vite, dépéchez vous de rentrer, ça va fermer*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ... de Sonnyboy



La masse appréciera... (j'suis pas inquiet )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

*Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin*
Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains,
Pour les Belges, y en a plus, Pour les Belges y en a plus,
Ce sont des tireurs au cul. (Bis)

Au Tonkin, la Légion immortelle
A Tuyen-Quang illustra notre drapeau,
Héros de Camerone et frères modèles
Dormez en paix dans vos tombeaux.

Au cours de nos campagnes lointaines,
Affrontant la fièvre et le feu,
Oublions avec nos peines,
La mort qui nous oublie si peu.
Nous, la Légion.

Nous sommes des dégourdis,
Nous sommes des lascars
Des types pas ordinaires.
Nous avons souvent notre cafard,
Nous sommes des légionnaires.

Nos anciens ont su mourir.
Pour la gloire de la Légion.
Nous saurons bien tous périr
Suivant la tradition.

Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin
Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains,
Pour les Belges, y en a plus, Pour les Belges y en a plus,
Ce sont des tireurs au cul. (Bis)


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

T'aurais pas "le napalm c'est bon c'est chaud" ?

Je cherche le couplet qui suit "en sautant sur dien bien phu"...


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin, voilà du boudin*
> Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains,
> Pour les Belges, y en a plus, Pour les Belges y en a plus,
> Ce sont des tireurs au cul. (Bis)
> ...



Tagadagada qui veut
Souffler dans ma trompette
Tagadagada qui veut
Souffler dans l'trou d'mon c..


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Et voilà, tout de suite la vulgarité, on va fermer mon super sujet à cause de vous bande de voleurs de poules...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, tout de suite la vulgarité, on va fermer mon super sujet à cause de vous bande de voleurs de poules...




*C'est vrai ça !*
trop de légionaires sont obligés de se rabattre sur les chèvres !

Offrez-leurs de vraies prostiputes !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

oui ou alors autorisons le mariage avec les chèvres, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> oui ou alors autorisons le mariage avec les chèvres, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


*ou au moins, pour commencer, le PACS*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

*maintenant, tout cela est bien beau mais*
qu'en est-il des cochons sauvages ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Y a pas de cochons sauvages, essaie d'en tuer un, tu verras qu'il ont tous un propriétaire...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de cochons sauvages, essaie d'en tuer un, tu verras qu'il ont tous un propriétaire...


*Qui a parlé de tuer ??? Môssieur "je lance des sujets et pis j'oublie" ??*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de cochons sauvages, essaie d'en tuer un, tu verras qu'il ont tous un propriétaire...




*Ben tu sais...*
J'en suis resté à Astérix en Corse


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Qui a parlé de tuer ??? Môssieur "je lance des sujets et pis j'oublie" ??*



Chut !


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chut !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben tu sais...*
> J'en suis resté à Astérix en Corse



Qui est génial soit dit en passant..


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui est génial soit dit en passant..


*Ah, le fromage et la senteur subtile .... je ne m'en lasse jamais *


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tagadagada qui veut
> Souffler dans ma trompette
> Tagadagada qui veut
> Souffler dans l'trou d'mon c..


Tagadagada veux-tu
etc
ça amorce la rime...


----------



## jean-lou (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui est génial soit dit en passant..



haaa Ocatarinettabellatsouintsouin


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tagadagada veux-tu
> etc
> ça amorce la rime...


 
Nan. Pas touche à ça. Ca fait partie du patrimoine de l'humanité. Ce sont les paroles que les miliciens mettaient sur la sonnerie de clairon du réveil à la caserne.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas "le napalm c'est bon c'est chaud" ?
> 
> Je cherche le couplet qui suit "en sautant sur dien bien phu"...




en sautant sur dien bien phu, je suis tombe dans un trou...
j'ai plante ma baillonette dans.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

C'est grâce à ces pratiques qu'on a mis des poches latérales aux jambes des treillis messieurs !! Pour reposer les pattes arrières de la bête ! Pensez-y les djeunz ! Quand vous irez vous faire piercer l'arcade en écoutant du métal habillés de vos futals pseudo-milouf... Méfiez-vous des boucs jaloux, trompés par leurs chèvres infidèles depuis des décennies !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâce à ces pratiques qu'on a mis des poches latérales aux jambes des treillis messieurs !! Pour reposer les pattes arrières de la bête ! Pensez-y les djeunz ! Quand vous irez vous faire piercer l'arcade en écoutant du métal habillés de vos futals pseudo-milouf... Méfiez-vous des boucs jaloux, trompés par leurs chèvres infidèles depuis des décennies !!




rien a redire : t'es le top des couchemars !!!!!


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Il me semblait que c'etait des sangliers domestiques...:mouais:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Août 2005)

Ça à l?air pas mal ici...

... pour un pique-nique


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> en sautant sur dien bien phu, je suis tombe dans un trou...
> j'ai plante ma baillonette dans.....



Non mais celui là je l'ai !

je veux les autres couplets...


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Pas touche à ça. Ca fait partie du patrimoine de l'humanité. Ce sont les paroles que les miliciens mettaient sur la sonnerie de clairon du réveil à la caserne.


Nan !!!

Ceci est un témoignage :

De mes oreilles, chanté par des vrais mirlirtaires, j'ai entendu "veux-tu".


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Nan !!!
> 
> Ceci est un témoignage :
> 
> De mes oreilles, chanté par des vrais *mirlirtaires*, j'ai entendu "veux-tu".




La boisson, ça va aussi non


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... La sodomie des chèvres corse par les légionnaires de calvi...



Et ton thread n'a pas encore été plastiqué par un corse énervé et suceptible... mais que fait Patochman 
  :love:


----------



## ToMacLaumax (27 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et ton thread n'a pas encore été plastiqué par un corse énervé et suceptible... mais que fait Patochman
> :love:




C'est vrai ça, ils sont chaud les Corses pour ce genre de trucs


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et ton thread n'a pas encore été plastiqué par un corse énervé et suceptible... mais que fait Patochman
> :love:



*Occupé avec les chèvres et, tu vas voir, on va encore dire qu'on s'était mis d'accord par MP*


----------



## Bilbo (27 Août 2005)

Vous êtes incorrigibles, on ne peut pas lancer un  tradada sans qu'il dérive.  Pour en revenir au sujet : on signe où ? 

À+


----------



## poildec (27 Août 2005)

Moi je suis POUR Bilbo. :love: Je pétitionne tout seul à l'unanimité et je vous emmerde.  C'est quoi le sujet au fait ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet au fait ?


*L'homéopathie, une arnaque ????*


----------



## poildec (27 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *L'homéopathie, une arnaque ????*


 Pas du tout. Je fume de l'herbe régulièrement et ça me fait un bien fou.


----------



## MacEntouziast (27 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout. Je fume de l'herbe régulièrement et ça me fait un bien fou.


*toi, toi ..... bon, je me retiens, mais n'abuses pas*


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Nan !!!
> 
> Ceci est un témoignage :
> 
> De mes oreilles, chanté par des vrais mirlirtaires, j'ai entendu "veux-tu".


 
Oui! Mais ce n'était pas des Belges!


----------



## poildec (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Mais ce n'était pas des Belges!


En effet. Les Belges (francophones et polis) disent : Veux-tu un peu une fois s'il-te-plaît non peut-être.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et ton thread n'a pas encore été plastiqué par un corse énervé et suceptible... mais que fait Patochman
> :love:


 
Désolé ; je faisais relâche, aujourd'hui... Je me beurrais la fiole chez leConcombreMasqué, avec Lepurfils et Lasagesse... Je vais pas tarder à aller faire une sieste nocturne et on voit ça demain :sleep:


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Désolé ; je faisais relâche, aujourd'hui... Je me beurrais la fiole chez leConcombreMasqué, avec Lepurfils et Lasagesse... Je vais pas tarder à aller faire une sieste nocturne et on voit ça demain :sleep:



Pffff... y en a qui passent des journées intéressantes.
Pourriez nous inviter, bande d'égoïstes!

"Ouais (je cite) venez en Corse, je fournis les boissons, tout ça, y en aura pour tout le monde, tout ça, euh... viendez avec vos copains et tout, je vous attends" (fin de citation)

Pi qu'est-ce qu'on apprend? Ils ont bu toutes les réserves à 4...

Franchement, Fernand... Je suis frustré moi maintenant. Vont pas comprendre pourquoi je boirai autant tout à l'heure chez mes beaux-parents. Va leur expliquer, toi, que c'est la faute des Corses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vont pas comprendre pourquoi je boirai autant tout à l'heure chez mes beaux-parents. *Va leur expliquer, toi, que c'est la faute des Corses.*


N'essaie même pas, tu vas les affoler et leur faire regreter de t'avoir confié la destinée, la main, l'aloyau et les basses côtes  de leur fille...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "Ouais (je cite) venez en Corse, je fournis les boissons, tout ça, y en aura pour tout le monde, tout ça, euh... viendez avec vos copains et tout, je vous attends" (fin de citation)


Ben, je prends rdv alors... on vient quand ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "Ouais (je cite) *venez en Corse*, je fournis les boissons, tout ça, y en aura pour tout le monde, tout ça, euh... viendez avec vos copains et tout, je vous attends" (fin de citation)


 
Ah, mais oui ; mais non... J'ai oublié de dire que je suis sur Marseille, cette semaine... J'étais donc l'invité


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pi qu'est-ce qu'on apprend? Ils ont bu toutes les réserves à 4...



*J'avais pourtant prévenu*
je suis pas sortable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'avais pourtant prévenu*
> je suis pas sortable


 
Je comprend toujours pas que l'on puisse se foutre autant la santé en l'air, à cet âge là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend toujours pas que l'on puisse se foutre autant la santé en l'air, à cet âge là...




*Ben ma foi*
faut bien mourir de quelque chose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben ma foi*
> faut bien mourir de quelque chose


 
Moi, si je suis mort ; ma mère elle va gueuler...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

*Ah ma pauvre maman*
si elle me voyait...

_M'enfin que voulez vous, des origines ch'ti et allemandes, j'étais prédestiné à aimer la bière et la saucisse_


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'avais pourtant prévenu*
> je suis pas sortable


çà ne m'étonne qu'à moitié


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...Pi qu'est-ce qu'on apprend? Ils ont bu toutes les réserves à 4...



t' inquiétes, les "réserves" n'ont pas été trop malmenées...    
_par contre une boisson gazeuse à base de cola à pris une claque à l'apéro...     _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsd'OmerSimson- a dit:
			
		

> ...j'étais prédestiné à aimer la bière et la saucisse...



Heu... t'oublies rien là ?    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout. Je fume de l'herbe régulièrement et ça me fait un bien fou.


 Ah toi aussi tu fais de l'homéopathie :love:


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2005)

Pauv' Juliette. 

Tiens, pendant que j'étais en vacances, mon spécialiste de la production bio indigène a eu des problèmes avec une administration douanière tatillone qui lui réclamait des comptes quant à ses activités d'import-export occasionnelles. Va falloir que je trouve un autre fournisseur. Faut pas que je rate la prochaine réunion de la confédération paysanne, moi. 




Ah, en passant et passeque je suis d'humeur, l'homéopathie c'est la medecine de la similitude. Lorsqu'on se soigne par les plantes, on s'adonne à la phytothérapie. Enfin, ceux qui s'emmèlent dans les salades de chèvres chaudes sont des zoophiles, autrement dit des suisses.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Rien a ajouter, c'est impeccable de concision...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Oh put1, Sonny en *Men in black*... çà devient nawak le Cercle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oh put1, Sonny en *Men in black*... çà devient nawak le Cercle


 
A la première incartade, on lui balance un bon coup de flashouilleur...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

ne rigolez pas avec le zoophile suisse, comme sa 47ème victime fût un âne, depuis je n'arrête pas de voir les gens se retourner au moindre bruit dans la rue...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> _par contre une boisson gazeuse à base de cola à pris une claque à l'apéro...    _


 
Rhoâââââ ; le sournois qui balance des sous-entendus propres à vous ruiner la réputation d'un honnête homme!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Vache, il n'y a que des *MIB* dans ce fil, enfin presque  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vache, il n'y a que des *MIB* dans ce fil, enfin presque  :love:


 
Au fait... T'as tes papiers, le clone?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Vi, tout ce qu'il faut... matricule impérial et tout et tout, mais pas en *noir*  .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, tout ce qu'il faut... matricule impérial et tout et tout, mais pas en *noir*  .


 
Merci... Alors ; oui.... Ca, oui... Hmmmmm ; ok.... Aaaah!!!! ... Veuillez bien me suivre pour une fouille au corps, Monsieur


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

M'en fous, j'ai mon armure qui me protège d'intrusions invasives


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

A mon avis, le Patoche, il va te laisser passer sans problème dès qu'il aura démonté ta poche urinaire... Ça fait au moins 3 mois qu'on n'arrive pas à tomber d'accord sur qui doit de la changer, ça va lui faire tout drôle


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Naméo, et mon intimité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

T'inquiète pas ! A près la poche, il n'osera pas aller jusque là


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Pit1, j'ai vidé la poche : j'me suis fait dessus en lisant tes conneries


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Système trop-plein + Vétusté du matériel + pression d'auto-dérision = débordement intempestif... CQFD

Appelez vos assurances, la dernière fois que c'est arrivé c'était en 86 à Vaison-la-Romaine, et ils avaient bien remboursé paraît-il...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhoâââââ ; le sournois qui balance des sous-entendus propres à vous ruiner la réputation d'un honnête homme!



comme dirait un frère :


> Je comprend toujours pas que l'on puisse se foutre autant la santé en l'air, à cet âge là...


    :rateau:


----------

